# 4u2sm0ke's   "LST"



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello fellow growers of the Hemp plant...heres what I have 4u today..i thaught I would share my way of doing LST.  First I want to start by saying..that after side by side expareiments ...IMO...LST does not increase yield in any way..That this technique is to help maintain  a low plant..and I like to use it to maintain canopy hieght..ok  here goes..

We will be use one of my White Widow plants ( sex unknown ) in 3 gallon grow bags..Fox Farm Nutes, own soil mix..( Organic/perlite/lime )..and under 800watts MH.

I use wire they use to hold up susspended ceilings..i cut them to length.( I like to go 2 inches longer then the container..so i get a good deep hold.)..I first start with a straight one pushed all the way to the bottom  and pulled up 3 inches..i cutt me some pipe cleaner to wrap stalk  to hold in place..i will do this in the next week and will post everything i do  from here on out..hope its female:hubba:..and Hope this helps..thanks


----------



## canibanol cannonball

:watchplant:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*That's a nice way of doing it.  *


----------



## papabeach1

long time ago   Indian did LST the Jupiter tree or cypress tree  when it is very young just a little plant  Indian use the wood plank  and makes the main stem to go down,  then up, and go on like 8 time.. then  let it go..  it did grew big tree this year... now it look like big snake tree  shape like 2 of M    if you know what I mean?   is that almost same method you gonna do?


----------



## msge

been thinking about lst 

Pulling up a chair


----------



## TURKEYNECK

The pipe cleaners are little fuzzy miracles


----------



## DomsChron

*EEK those pesty metal wires?!?

As your plant get's older these shrink around it.

I use nylon string, and do this certain loop/slipknot thing to let the branch get bigger while still being held down.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *EEK those pesty metal wires?!?*
> 
> *As your plant get's older these shrink around it.*
> 
> *I use nylon string, and do this certain loop/slipknot thing to let the branch get bigger while still being held down.*


 

Hey Doms...dont know what you meen by shrinking around it..I have used these and have had no problems..I do have problems with string and other ties that cut into stalk..IMO..it causes infection that leads to diseaseand problems..this is a thread on how i do "LST"..Thanks 4 shareing with me tho..take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck

You can add me to the group of watchers, 4u2sm0ke:watchplant:


----------



## Thorn

can't wait to see this really kick, will be watching and learning intently


----------



## annscrib

yep ill be watching this one and thorn's,,, if these 3 seed will ever pop im going to do the lst thingy too


----------



## JBonez

Lst doesnt increase yield?


----------



## DomsChron

*Incorrect, lst DOES increase yield if done right.

Great grow buddy! Green mojo!*


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I'm going to have to agree with 4U on this one. LST doesn't increase the yield and if it does it won't be by much. Ime if you want a yield increase then veg longer. LSTing makes you an even canopy of buds roughly the same weight. Without LST you would grow a larger main cola that would be most of the plants weight. It kind of evens out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

JBonez said:
			
		

> Lst doesnt increase yield?


 

NO ....IMO  and my experience with this I found that it does not increase yield in any way. I supose vegging longer does increase yield  but as for LST doing it by just doing it..no it does not..sorry..Thanks for asking and if you have the time and the room  like i do  then run your own tests and you will agree..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Incorrect, lst DOES increase yield if done right.*
> 
> *Great grow buddy! Green mojo!*


 

DISSAGREE....but thats your opinion my friend..


----------



## DomsChron

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to agree with 4U on this one. LST doesn't increase the yield and if it does it won't be by much. Ime if you want a yield increase then veg longer. LSTing makes you an even canopy of buds roughly the same weight. Without LST you would grow a larger main cola that would be most of the plants weight. It kind of evens out.


*

I completely support what you are saying bro. It's actually all in the genetics. One will normally have average within a few grams difference, more or even less. So you honestly won't notice a diffrence enough to tell. I just have this theory that LST helps light get to all the buds better. It seems that whenever I FIM my plants, I get tons of useless popcorn buds when I take testers. But whenever I LST I notice those buds amount to slightly more. What I mean is instead of a popcorn kernel sized bud, I get a marble sized bud in that same growth location.

Everything counts, to me! Especially when I like to smoke those buds as a tester! And I like to snip an eighth of tester! LOL!

Maybe I'm just delusional off this Autumn Fall! *


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> Everything counts, to me!


Try pruning or trimming or lollipopping your plants if you don't want all those small buds at the bottom. If you wait about 2 weeks into flower you will see what will be your heavy producing branches and the ones that will be small/not get enough light. I remove them then and let the heavy branches get all of the plants energy. I haven't noticed any ill effects from doing this. Sorry to jack your thread 4U.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Back to the shed! On with the LST 4U..


----------



## DomsChron

*Same her sorry 4u *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

no worries friends..this is all in helping one a nother..this weekend should be ready for the first bend..and will tie the stalk ..thanks everyone for particapating in this thread..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn

I agree with yo both, doms and 4u but i haven't done my own testing so will see someday...

How your babies doing today 4u?


----------



## aaonehundred

Pulling up a chair . .. .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thorn said:
			
		

> I agree with yo both, doms and 4u but i haven't done my own testing so will see someday...
> 
> How your babies doing today 4u?


 

Hey thanks Thorn..and please when you do your side by side conperison that everything is the same to both plants as far as germ to flower..now you will need some hieght you know for the one you dont LST...and you will need to bring the LST one to the light..make sence?...I will throw a photo update this weekend  she is still a bit small..thanks   and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

oh man... look... I ain't tryna rag on no one... but... COME ON, PEOPLE... doesn't anyone have any common sense? ? ?... LSTing... does not CHANGE the plant's mass whatsoever, therefor, what is happening inside the plant (fluids transfering inside) does not change... growth happens as usual... IF it was left alone... the "top" of the plant has now changed due to LSTing... different bud sites are going to receive more growth hormone than before, but the same amount of "growing power" is still being utilized... just to different locations... yeild is not affected when LSTing... SIZE/ growing dimensions are the only thing that is going to change... and usually, it's to less....


----------



## docfishwrinkle

dont know about less, but in scrog will give even playing field!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> oh man... look... I ain't tryna rag on no one... but... COME ON, PEOPLE... doesn't anyone have any common sense? ? ?... LSTing... does not CHANGE the plant's mass whatsoever, therefor, what is happening inside the plant (fluids transfering inside) does not change... growth happens as usual... IF it was left alone... the "top" of the plant has now changed due to LSTing... different bud sites are going to receive more growth hormone than before, but the same amount of "growing power" is still being utilized... just to different locations... yeild is not affected when LSTing... SIZE/ growing dimensions are the only thing that is going to change... and usually, it's to less....


 

Thanks for the support TCVG..so often i read that people think LST increases yield..and you put it in the way i was wanting to  thanks..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> dont know about less, but in scrog will give even playing field!


 


By this Im sure you meen light penatration....I have yet to try a scrog..but am sure I would have the same results..as TCVG  has stated on LST..I think applies to scrog as well..IMO..But I have yet to experament with it..and really probly wont..dont look to be a bennefit in my case..Thanks Doc..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hey thanks Thorn..and please when you do your side by side conperison that everything is the same to both plants as far as germ to flower..now you will need some hieght you know for the one you dont LST...and you will need to bring the LST one to the light..make sence?...I will throw a photo update this weekend  she is still a bit small..thanks   and KEEP M GREEN



Hey man, thanks, yea I will do...one day :hubba: And as far as I look at it whether the plant is grown straight or with LST all it does is spread the 'bud' differently, but I have no proof that it either increases decreases or stays the same in yeild...but yea I can't wait to find out for myself


----------



## Weezy

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Try pruning or trimming or lollipopping your plants if you don't want all those small buds at the bottom.


 
What is lollipopping?  Is it when you trim the leaves on the bottom foot+ of the plant so only there are stems down there? Kinda like a tree or "lollipop"?

I've never understood why people think LST increases yeild.  It's always been to control height and an even canopy for me unless you like to have x-mas trees and get off on those insanely HUGE main colas...


----------



## Hangshai

I know for a fact that 'lollipopping', or whatever you called it (cutting off the bottom foot of the main stalks branches, to allow the plant to concentrate on growing the top branches) definitely works.  I got 9.6 lbs out of 8 lights with 46 plants in 5 gallon bags.  9 rows of 5 bags, about 6 inches in between each bag, so about, oh, 10 feet, by 8 feet (as far as the space with the bags).  Anyway, I cut off the bottom branches and it did wonders.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hangshai said:
			
		

> I know for a fact that 'lollipopping', or whatever you called it (cutting off the bottom foot of the main stalks branches, to allow the plant to concentrate on growing the top branches) definitely works. I got 9.6 lbs out of 8 lights with 46 plants in 5 gallon bags. 9 rows of 5 bags, about 6 inches in between each bag, so about, oh, 10 feet, by 8 feet (as far as the space with the bags). Anyway, I cut off the bottom branches and it did wonders.


 

Did you do a run of the same without doing your Lollipopping to compare?  I still find it hard to belive that remove someof plant is going to make it bigger..and 46 plants you average 3 ounces per plant...not bad at all...but not good enough for me to experament with it..I put it right up there with the "scrog"...But if you like the results then by all meens stay with it..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Weezy said:
			
		

> What is lollipopping? Is it when you trim the leaves on the bottom foot+ of the plant so only there are stems down there? Kinda like a tree or "lollipop"?
> 
> unless you like to have x-mas trees and get off on those insanely HUGE main colas...


 

how true is that...you still need to brake it down to smoke it..


----------



## Hangshai

The growing space I used was very cramped towards the end, with the plants making a complete canopy that effectively blocked light from getting to the bottom half of the plant, so, anything after I would say 18 inches from the top of the plant down was the only part getting sufficient light, which is all the main kolas (top, and maybe 1-4 side kolas, depending on the individual plant).  The thing is, the buds on the bottom half of the plant either dont even grow, and just dry up and wither away, or they only get about as big as the first digit on my pinkie finger, which, after drying, is nothing, believe me.  So, I would much rather have the bigger main and side kolas, than an 1/8th to a 1/4 ounce of small nugs per plant.  See what I mean now?  The best thing to do is experiment with it and see what happens...  Everyones rooms are different, and everyone will experience different results.  Find what works for you.


----------



## omnigr33n

I thought that if I Lst'ed I would be getting more light to the other nodes & parts of my plant thus increasing yield and bud production.  If I had let it grown normally then those same nodes would be super scrawny.  This way I can train an even canopy and make sure more of my plant receives light.  As opposed to just the main cola receiving light and the other lower parts not.  It just makes sense to me.  More light = More energy = More Bud.  I guess I'm wrong in this?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

sorry omnirg33n..it does not increase yield..it does however bring light to lower nodes and thus makeing more smaller budds..but when all said and done..the wieght is nearly the same..and IMO..shoild only be used for training purposes..I like it  for what it is intended to do..please vist my Fall grow on Sundays when I update I will post "Mothers"  done "LST" to keep in Veg room..and is about to go into flower soon..and this "WW"..if it turns to be female  will be a Mothe/Donor..please pull up what ever you find comfy...grab your smokeing device and watch along..this is fun..and thanks for stopping by..take care and be safe


----------



## omnigr33n

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sorry omnirg33n..it does not increase yield..it does however bring light to lower nodes and thus makeing more smaller budds..but when all said and done..the wieght is nearly the same..and IMO..shoild only be used for training purposes..I like it  for what it is intended to do..please vist my Fall grow on Sundays when I update I will post "Mothers"  done "LST" to keep in Veg room..and is about to go into flower soon..and this "WW"..if it turns to be female  will be a Mothe/Donor..please pull up what ever you find comfy...grab your smokeing device and watch along..this is fun..and thanks for stopping by..take care and be safe



Damn lol.  Well, thats ok.  I needed to control the height of them anyway.  At least this way more of the plant is receiving light.  Thats always a good thing.


----------



## Hangshai

How does trimming the BOTTOM of a plant bring more light to it if the light is coming form the TOP?  I dont understand.  What I am talking about is going from the soil, up about 6-10 inches, and removing anything there.  Everything else stays.  Its not just the top colas, but the tops, and everything down to the middle, all the stuff that really gets light.  The stuff you are removing isnt really worth keeping anyway, and it allows the plant to spend all of its energy growing the buds on top, instead of wasting it's resources on buds that arent going to get much bigger than a quarter to half inch in diameter.  I mean, it also depends on the strain you have.  Some strains have lower branches that grow really long and have another cola on the end, making another mini-top on the plant, so, you would want to let that go.  Then there are the 5-6 inch long branches that shoot off the main stem of the plant that dont ever really have a chance...  those are the ones you trim..  Anyway, it worked for me, what you may want to do is trim one plant, and leave another alone, and see how they compare when you harvest.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yes my friend I understand now what you are doing..and will try that and I will be sure to look you up  for addvice  okay?..thanks for shareing with me..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## DomsChron

*Man...you constantly misinterpret people and then judge them on it TCVG.

Not being mean, I just hate to be misinterpreted.

I will kindly re post what I said and explain:




			I completely support what you are saying bro. It's actually all in the genetics. One will normally have average within a few grams difference, more or even less. So you honestly won't notice a diffrence enough to tell. I just have this theory that LST helps light get to all the buds better. It seems that whenever I FIM my plants, I get tons of useless popcorn buds when I take testers. But whenever I LST I notice those buds amount to slightly more. What I mean is instead of a popcorn kernel sized bud, I get a marble sized bud in that same growth location.

Everything counts, to me! Especially when I like to smoke those buds as a tester! And I like to snip an eighth of tester! LOL!

Maybe I'm just delusional off this Autumn Fall!
		
Click to expand...

*
*I will change two sentences in this and hopefully should change the whole way you perceive what I said.

First off, this sentence: I just have this theory that LST helps light get to all the buds better.*

_Now I should have said SLIGHTLY better. Sorry to not make it clear._



*Next off, I would like to re post a single sentence so you know what my real opinion on LST is: I completely support what you are saying bro. It's actually all in the genetics. One will normally have average within a few grams difference, more or even less. So you honestly won't notice a diffrence enough to tell.*

_So here, I admit that LST dosen't affect total yeild, only the size of the smaller nugs. I even accepted the fact that LSTing can even possibly decrease yield. Reason being, stress is stress no matter what and stress can directly affect yield. I just liked the fact that unlike FIMing, you get fatter popcorn buds that seem to swell more than the ones I have FIMed. This is just in my own experience.

End rant._

*Were all cool TCVG I like you man :aok:. Your a good guy and you try to help out and clear wrong things up, it's just I absolutely HATE to be misunderstood!  Good day to you buddy and I hope you understand what I was trying to get at in the earlier post. Hittin da bong 4u :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay friends..what I have done is taken a 3 inch piece of GREEN:hubba: pipe cleaner and put a bend in it so I can hook around stalk easier..I then allign the stalk at the stake togather and come up 2-3 node sites..iwrap the pipe cleaner arond stake but only to hold for a couple weeks..Ill show that Later..I then take one of my all ready made hooks and push it into soil 1 inch from stalk and gently push down straight with the stake..I get it down just where the plant can bend under the hook..I then pull hook down to top of stake that is 3 inches above soil and at top of Bag..I will continue to pull down to keep her level with soil...until next time i touch her...enjoy

and sorry pics maybe outta sequeance


----------



## yeroc1982

Thats what i did to my plants in my current grow. Everything is all top buds and they all get equal light.


----------



## DomsChron

*Nice LST 4u2! But what happened to your plant? Looks beaten up LOL!*


----------



## Thorn

does it doms? I think it looks really good! I'm following closely even tho i'm struggling to find the time to browse on here at the moment. Your doing a great job!


----------



## Hangshai

Ok, sorry..  I may just be a big dummy, but it just looks like you're tying the plant to a stick with a pipe cleaner? Maybe Im missing something, like, after the plant grows a little after the pipe cleaner has been attached something happens?  I dont understand..  Anyway, I've tried topping the plant by pinching off the little node that is in the center of the top of the plant, between the two fan leaves, and there is so much new growth, I cant tell if it's because of what I did, or because its just supposed to be there.  When I do the pinch, do I look for new growth alongside the node I just pinched?  Will there just be two new shoots coming off the sides, or is it more of a thing where it just gives the other branches a chance to catch up to the top of the plant?  I've never topped before and I'm confused as to what esactly it is I should be looking for.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hangshai said:
			
		

> Ok, sorry.. I may just be a big dummy, but it just looks like you're tying the plant to a stick with a pipe cleaner? Maybe Im missing something, like, after the plant grows a little after the pipe cleaner has been attached something happens? I dont understand.. Anyway, I've tried topping the plant by pinching off the little node that is in the center of the top of the plant, between the two fan leaves, and there is so much new growth, I cant tell if it's because of what I did, or because its just supposed to be there. When I do the pinch, do I look for new growth alongside the node I just pinched? Will there just be two new shoots coming off the sides, or is it more of a thing where it just gives the other branches a chance to catch up to the top of the plant? I've never topped before and I'm confused as to what esactly it is I should be looking for.


 
Hello and thats for the questions..I will answer the best I can..


I am in the proccess of doing LST on this white widow..so please be patient and fallow along  Im not done..I will take this thread all the way threw flower if its Female  after cloneing of coarse..I also do LST after topping plant and was going to do it that way..it realy looks cool..after you pinch the top off  two branches will form from there..those I start to pull and tie down in opposite directions..Please visit the resources tab..you will find all you need on topping a plant and how to care for it..as for this one  Its just LST  thanks  and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Nice LST 4u2! But what happened to your plant? Looks beaten up LOL!*


 
hey Doms  thanks for the honesty..I think thats when I treated her with Neem oil..those are the ones that was affected..also may have had her a bit close to fan..could be wind damage..New leafs seem to be doing great..and starting to grow faster now..all most ready for second tie down..and another one of my white widows is Huge..It could be my Male plant Im looking for..and should have done LST on that one..its all most to the light.  and the stalk is about the thickness of a pencil..compaired to the others i say 2-3 times bigger..but lets stick to this LST..lol..Thanks for stopping in..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thorn said:
			
		

> does it doms? I think it looks really good! I'm following closely even tho i'm struggling to find the time to browse on here at the moment. Your doing a great job!


 
Hello Thorn..always a pleasure to see you in my Threads..and thanks for the kind words..have you put a devider in your container to seperate the root area?  And yes it is hard to find time sometimes to get in here..lol..and when we do  server busy ..and any time now this one will take off and will be haveing daily updates..lol..take care and be safe..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn

hey 4u, no i've actually just repotted them like 10 mins ago and will upload pics any moment now. but no i didn't. feeling a bit disheartened and hence lazy well just can't be bothered really. really trying to fight off negative feelings and not think about it. think i need to stay away from this site for a while, i feel like i'm being got at too much for only trying to be helpful.

Hangshai don't dis the LST man, its awesome!


----------



## DomsChron

I agree buddy wasn't tryong to be mean. I learn from others' mistakes too ya know  New growth looks vigorous!





			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey Doms  thanks for the honesty..I think thats when I treated her with Neem oil..those are the ones that was affected..also may have had her a bit close to fan..could be wind damage..New leafs seem to be doing great..and starting to grow faster now..all most ready for second tie down..and another one of my white widows is Huge..It could be my Male plant Im looking for..and should have done LST on that one..its all most to the light.  and the stalk is about the thickness of a pencil..compaired to the others i say 2-3 times bigger..but lets stick to this LST..lol..Thanks for stopping in..and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

its ok Dom..just wish more people would be a bit more Honest...I could post up a crappy plant infested with spider mites  and burt from nutes..and someone will say...Nice Plants..lol..I know they dont want to hurt me feelings..so i help by not posting those crappy plants..only post good ones..helps self esteem..hehe


----------



## Weezy

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> how true is that...you still need to brake it down to smoke it..


 
My thoughts exactly...but time and time again you see people with pics of their HUGE colas resting on top of them while they are sprawled out in a chair, like its a blanket...   Anyways, I guess it is fun to imitate bunny ears by putting colas behind your head


----------



## Weezy

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> its ok Dom..just wish more people would be a bit more Honest...


 
I'll be honest with you...are you trying to bend her down slowly?  or are you just playing around with pipe cleaners?  What I mean is when I "train" my plants, I like to integrate an abrupt change of direction with the stalk to get it laying on its side so the side branching can become more uniform and end up kinda spiraling the plant stalk around the pot...maybe its just me but I do this abruptly in veg because there is only so much time I let it veg and want the side branching to be as uniform and lengthy as possible.  Maybe this process isn't "low stress"...but where I bend her to tie her down I squeeze her stalk to get it more tender for the bend like supercropping (I do this a couple days before)and she turns out pretty swoll right around the bend...


*edit*The more I look at it I see your progress and the more I think about it I know what you are trying to do with the pipe cleaner...I just didn't see it with the green pipe cleaner pics (the first 4 pics on post 41)...it's kinda anchoring it back while you turn it with the silver metal? My whole basis behind my post was that I just didn't see the need for the pipe cleaners in this application...yet (yet as in when you have more growth the pipe cleaners would tie down more growth).  I am and was not trying to be an a _ _  about your technique, I just had to refute the need for the pipe cleaner in this particular time period of your grow.  Please correct me if I am wrong.  I am more than willing to learn from your technique as this is the reason why I am here.

I could be wrong, I could be right; I could be black I could be white...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

weezy....thanks for Looking at catching it,,I should clear that up a bit  here let me try..

I only use the pipe cleaner at this stage and will remove..as soon as the stalk it strong enough..you know that when the plant is that young and soft..when pulling her down  she tends to fall sideways..I like it to stay straight..thats where the straight silver stake comes in..i pull the bend of pipe cleaner just enough to hook ends around stake..so when I use the stake with bend in it..it wont fall over..Does that make more sence?..I Do remove these and that will come..Im starting to think I should have put this togather then submitted it to you all..but this is how it is...Please be sure to check out my fall grow..and look for the Mothers..you will see..Those are about to go into Flower..Thanks for comments..and we are all here to learn..I am not doing anything unique..just what I have read and seen from others that I liked and work upon it..Im allways looking to learn...I like the supper cropping..But mostley use this Tech ..and only for hieght control..Thanks again and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Weezy

Yes it does make sense.  I have had a problem with them just "plopping" over as well before, especially when they can barely handle the oscillating fan.  I can't wait to see your technique as the days go by.


----------



## DomsChron

*Weezy, my plant's seem to normally do fine with the light wind of an osciliating fan. You might need some better air exchange! I had that problem 2 grows ago and this recent baby I pulled down due to hermie was the strongest baby i've ever seen...From all the oxygen exchange...*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Weezy said:
			
		

> Yes it does make sense. I have had a problem with them just "plopping" over as well before, especially when they can barely handle the oscillating fan. I can't wait to see your technique as the days go by.


 

 :ciao: thanks weezy...Everything I do in my "LST" realy are just splint's(temp.) ..to aid in the traing.  They all get reamoved..and I may have an update before weekend.:clap: .shes doing nice...and you got me thinking  at the end Ill post all pics in order...Hows That 4u?.:aok: .and pull up what makes you comfy..hold this.:bong1: .its going to be 4-6 weeks.:lama: .Im feeling the Female Dance..:banana: :bolt: :48: .KEEP M GREEN


----------



## docfishwrinkle

hey 4u have u ever done a scrog? just curios cause imo less work. & if u did put a link out there. thx, all is well w/ the lst & thanks 4 givin a detailed thread 4 those who dont quite grasp & for those just curious 2c how people do things diff 2 achieve same results.


----------



## DomsChron

*Thank's for passin ur bong this way 4u2!

Hittin' it now! :bong: :bong1:

Passin it back!!!*


----------



## Weezy

Right on.  That would be awesome to see everything right there in order from beginning to end.  I wish I could hit the bong right now though...I'm three weeks clean and am just now starting to apply for jobs (I have one of the fastest metabolisms ever I swear).  I'm going to the store this weekend to get some home drug tests and when I'm comfortable with the results I will be peeing in every container I own that has a lid and storing it for future use... 

Anyways, my plants have "plopped" over more so from the supercrop than the oscillating fan...its just that the fan adds to it kinda like "kicking it while its down"...if you know what I mean.  I just like squeezing the stalk til it makes a "crunch" noise and smelling my fingers...but not that I go overboard with feeling up my plant. 

 I know what you mean though with the lack of airflow...my first grow back in '03/04 was in a base cab (NGB style) with only a big oscillating fan and I  had one of the doors open...not stealth, not smart but I guess we all start somewhere and got to learn from something.

P.S. Does anyone think of NIMBY when you see the green llama?


----------



## DomsChron

*Nimby???? *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> hey 4u have u ever done a scrog? just curios cause imo less work. & if u did put a link out there. thx, all is well w/ the lst & thanks 4 givin a detailed thread 4 those who dont quite grasp & for those just curious 2c how people do things diff 2 achieve same results.


 

Hey Doc..thanks for stopping in and leaving the question..I am reading up on "scrog"..and am thinking of trying it..when putting into flower room..you see  I have seperate rooms and have to physacly move my containers in the flower room..all the scrogs  ive seen are stationary..I am considering trying a plant in flower..what size screen do you recomand I use for just one plant..And how wide should I have it over the top of plant/  Thanks Doc..and :Love those coco Buckets your doing..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn

The female dance eh?

It goes more like this...:dancing::headbang2::watchplant::woohoo: :smoke1: :yay::banana::fly::ciao::rofl:


----------



## docfishwrinkle

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I am considering trying a plant in flower..what size screen do you recomand I use for just one plant..And how wide should I have it over the top of plant/ Thanks Doc..and :Love those coco Buckets your doing..KEEP M GREEN


 alot has to do w/ obviously ur wattage. heres a estimate on max sizes:

150hps screen size 1.75ft x 1.75ft

250hps screen size 2.25ft x 2.25ft

400hps screen size 2.75ft x 2.75ft

600hps screen size 3.5ft x 3.5ft

1000hps screen size 4.5ft x 4.5ft

as far as how high over your plants i like about 10". it gives u room to work & water under there. how far into flower are you thinking about trying this on? id say wait til next cycle..imo. if growing from seed just let em show sex, so on ave. 12" tall then place under screen. fill that screen 60-75% depending on strain to allow 4 stretch, then flip. during stretch GRADUALLY trim out lower fan leaves & small bud sites to keep good air flow & humidity low down under.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay added another hook..I go another inch from the last..push into soil and pull down just past node..I moved a few fans and redirected a few small shoots that was on bottom when pulled down..I could remove the green pipe cleaner..but will wait..that first shoot you see ther on Bottom is the one I plan to cut later and place in glass of water and put into flower..try to see sex..until next time KEEP M GREEN 


*Docfish*...I have 1000HPS in 3x6x7 flower room...I have 12 plants in ther now in 3 gallon grow bags..I was thinking of the Mothers I am about to send to Flower..My Lst was done on them as well..they are in 3 gallon Grow bags..Take a look at my Fall grow..I update weekly..could I dedicate the back 14-16" of room for the screen? would that be enough that woul be 3 feet by 16 inches..Thanks my friend..got me excited..lol:hubba:


*Thorn*..Love the Dance..


----------



## MARY-JANE

thanks 4u2smoke your ww looks good. I have two ww plants and thought about lsting it but you doing good so I'll put up a chair and watch and learn.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hey *Mary*..Thanks for watching..remember now this technique is to train the plant to be short..you would need to take them to the light..as in all growing of MJ..closer light is to canopy..tighter nodes and bud formation..and ..IMO..easier when Lights are on chains..you can move them up/down one link at a time..your Grow area sounds like what *Docfish* here is explaing would be great for this LST scrog grow...and geting excited for next Fall all ready..lol..May Have to build more sheds..lol..anyway  Thanks Mary for stopping in..Have a wonderful Night..Tomarrows FRIDAY!!!!!   The weekend is here...yeah!!!!!


----------



## docfishwrinkle

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Docfish*...I have 1000HPS in 3x6x7 flower room...I have 12 plants in ther now in 3 gallon grow bags..I was thinking of the Mothers I am about to send to Flower..My Lst was done on them as well..they are in 3 gallon Grow bags..Take a look at my Fall grow..I update weekly..could I dedicate the back 14-16" of room for the screen? would that be enough that woul be 3 feet by 16 inches..Thanks my friend..got me excited..lol:hubba:
> 
> 
> *Thorn*..Love the Dance..


yeah go for it just make sure you have enough height above ur plants 2 work never saw a lst scrog. should b interesting. later, oh yeah & thorn ur avi is sooooooooo right, but soooooo wrong....very hot:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:yeahthat: ..:hubba: :bolt: :bong: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## Thorn

lol thanks guys - its not me by the way, sorry ...if it offends anyone let me know and i'll take it down 

4u, thanks for the update, looking very good there!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Im only offended that it isnt realy you..lol..and there aint nothing offencive about the FEMALE Body..what is the Tattoo of on her left hip? I cant make it out..  And I will take the plate in her right hand..Have a great Day thorn..and a waiting your pic..Have fun

KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn

hey man, yea i agree on the female body - its so much nicer than the male body. even gay guys can't deny that! 

the tat is just a black tribal thing from what I can tell. she also has a funky one between her boobies but you can't see it very well with the censored thing i put on there. she really does remind me of me, just not as hot lol and my tattoos aren't as big and daring...yet :hubba:


----------



## annscrib

wow that plant looks really great there hun,,,one of these days when i can get some of these seeds to pop im going to try that lst,,,i cant understand why these seeds not poping i have try it 3 differ ways and no luck dont make not one bits if sence to me ive never had to much problems on poping seeds


----------



## Thorn

ann are they the ryder seeds u bought? or they bagseed? i've had seeds take a week or more to pop with the papertowel method, but then had most po in 2-3 days. do you keep them in the dark? and not completely drenched?


----------



## annscrib

just bagseed and yes ive try a couple ways on that too,, try it in the dark try it in the light,, but all the seeds seem to be  just getting darker,,, now the one i had in a glass of water,, it kinda broke but it was weird because it look like it had webs coming out of that seed and it wouldnt pop all the way either


so sorry 4u2smoke dont mean to take over ur thread hun


----------



## Thorn

lol yea sorry 4u 

sounds like they just dud seeds then. get onto somewhere like marijuanaseeds.nl and get some cheap seeds they're good there. your talents are being wasted...


----------



## canibanol cannonball

everything is looking good Smoke' :aok: 
I think you mentioned something about topping and pinching way back in this thread. Are you/still pinching or topping as you tie down?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*ann..Thorn *...Happy Saturday Ladies..and no wories..I love wakeing to smoe good conversation..Thanks. I Had terrable luck this Fall with beans.  I think its cause I tried these fancy germ methods..lol..If I do like I do with Garden seeds and thats soak seed for 24 hrs it warm water...then put in dirt..lol..But i think it I was drowning them in paper towel..and others cracked and died when placeing into soil..lol..that was a pricey lesson..and I buy all seeds from them thorn..but dont plan on buying anymore...I baught almost everything they offered last year..in one drop shippment..then built grow room..and now getting into breading for personal seeds..anyway  lots of updateing today  thanks again Ladies,,enjoy you day..




			
				canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> everything is looking good Smoke' :aok:
> I think you mentioned something about topping and pinching way back in this thread. Are you/still pinching or topping as you tie down?


 
Yeah I said I sometimes would top and then split the two new shoots and do this same thing...and just 4U *can can  *and you Ladies as well..heres one topped only and 36 days in...Flower room filling up and getting more diffacult to pull them heavy plants out.  dont want to snap any.  Enjoy my friend


----------



## Thorn

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ..and I buy all seeds from them thorn..but dont plan on buying anymore...I baught almost everything they offered last year..in one drop shippment..then built grow room..and now getting into breading for personal seeds



I want to do the same eventually. no point doing it in my silly micro grow though - i want to do it when i have enough room to grow the plants to their full potential and to selectively pick them out for breeding properly


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

and your day is comeing Thorn..I dont know if I have the greatest setup..but Im working with what I have..If i had a house with enough rooms I would use the master bed room as the grow room...But also with children liveing in house as well...I sold everything in shed..lol..and your grows are just amazing to me..I could not do it..well  not get the results you do..you rock Girl..Thanks


----------



## Thorn

lol i bet u could! the only reason i'm doing the micro grow is to keep it going, keep the experience coming in, i found this true hobby that i love doing through wanting better drugs lol crazy..

thanks for your kind words. now i can't wait to see what i'm capable of in adequate space :hubba:

I know what you mean with kids around... my nephew was in my room a few weeks back as i was showing him something and he saw my big green pot with soil in it and the stump of main stems left from my LR Mint and he was like, whats growing in there... er nothing mate, not anymore. hehe. if he lived in this house he'd suss me out straight away! he's only 6 bless him


----------



## DomsChron

*That's when you say something sick like "oh those are my beets! Come try some of Auntie Thorn's beets you must!" :rofl:


The kid will be like: :huh:    :bolt:

P.s. Thorn, not only do I agree about the female body, but you make jelous all girls can't be as freaking cool as you! I've dated/hung out with tons of girls, but you do seem diffrent.

And uhm...yoou GROW?!!?!

P.p.s. ladies are lookin ALOT more healthy now 4u2! Whatever you did it worked buddy!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Okay friends shes starting to speed up now..I removed the pipe cleaner and the main stalk support..untill next time.. 

Thanks *DomsChron*...Just my TLC my friend..I still think it was the neem oil treatment..and shes nice and green now 

Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## UKgirl420

*looking much better 4u :hubba:*


----------



## Thorn

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *That's when you say something sick like "oh those are my beets! Come try some of Auntie Thorn's beets you must!" :rofl:
> 
> 
> The kid will be like: :huh:    :bolt:
> 
> P.s. Thorn, not only do I agree about the female body, but you make jelous all girls can't be as freaking cool as you! I've dated/hung out with tons of girls, but you do seem diffrent.
> 
> And uhm...yoou GROW?!!?!
> 
> P.p.s. ladies are lookin ALOT more healthy now 4u2! Whatever you did it worked buddy!*



bless u doms, you make me blush a lot of people love me and a lot hate me, theres not many inbetween. i don't have many friends but the ones i do have are ones from school lol. i can be very judgemental and misunderstood. i wear my opinions on my sleave and get angry at the smallest things, but thats why i'm having therapy - cbt, well that and the depression. but yes i'm very open minded about things and have been known to sway both ways in the past - my 18th birthday party my own mother saw me snogging 2 of the girls i went to college with!  and then later saw me smoking a joint - i have been told that i said a lot of naughty words to them but have no recolection of that (thank goodness!!!). I think i have more friends on here than i do physically right now. the most friends i ever had was when i worked in a pub, but those friends pretty much all turned out to be backstabbers and just at the time when i needed them most. All but my baby boy  thank you so much for your kind words, it really means a lot to me 

Nice one 4u, she's really starting to bush out now :hubba: how long you planning on vegging her for?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks Thorn...If it turns to be Female..I will Keep for Mother and clone for 6 more weeks..check My fall Grow..Just put the 2 mothers into flower..Had some questions that need answered as well..Thanks again ..and loving your Orange..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn

thanks 4u  if its male are you gonna collect pollen?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thorn said:
			
		

> thanks 4u  if its male are you gonna collect pollen?


 

yeah..thats the plan..But I have one thats showing characteristics of a Male...But the first Male gets to go into  "Chamber"..lol..cant wait for that to come..


----------



## DomsChron

*White widow pollen!

Seems nice! I've heard Black Widow to be a famous breeding strain. I gotta buy me some of them genetics.

My bro will be gettin a white widow journal up soon.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay friends I think shes Takeing off..I pulled her down again the stake is next to the bag..also added some small ones on the side shoots..these are the ones I will start to take clones from when ready..thanks for looking..


----------



## UKgirl420

*:holysheep: she has started to take flight ,,,,looking fabulous 4u,,:48:*


----------



## Thorn

she is really becoming a bush :hubba: lets hope its a she


----------



## Weezy

I agree with the above statements, nice bush


----------



## annscrib

hiya 4u2smoke


wow thats a pretty brush you have,,crossing fingers for a girl


----------



## WeedHopper

I did this on an outside grow once. Made some very nice Buds. Course it was much bigger when I started tying it down. Worked great though.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hey Thanks everyone.:heart: ..hey *cowboy*..i did This to a Ladie outside last summer i had her in a 3 gallon container then cut the bottom off the 3gallon and stuck it into a 20 gallon container..thats was a lot of fun..But i prefer indoors..lol..thanks again  and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## pcduck

Thanks for the great pictures 4u2sm0ke.
They make trying to understand this stuff a whole lot easier.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

HERES MY UPDATE..I PULLED DOWN AFTER ANOTHER 4 NODES..ALSO PULLED MORE SIDE SHOOTS DOWN..WILL PLACE A CLIPPING IN FLOWER TO DETIRMINE SEX..i HAVE ALTERNATEING NODES BUT NO SIGN OF PRE FLOWER


----------



## annscrib

Looking Great 4u2smoke,,thats going to be a very pretty plant when you get done,,gl and hoping for a girly


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thannks ann...sorry to here of your troubles at home..hope all works out 4U..thanks for stopping in GIRL..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

Nice Ill Post Up A Pic Of The Plant I Lst'd In A Little Bit


----------



## JBonez

*CLICK HERE*


----------



## tcbud

Plant looks great, havent looked in for a while.  I will be starting my "Mothers" soon and want to do the LST on them too.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef

ok, i put one of my super sliver haze plants in to LST. they have been in 12/12 for 2weeks starting week 3 today. it just barly started to show pistles, do u think it will be all right. it is so tall i just needed to tie it down. its all most 2 an half feet tall, an i am sure its going to go in to its flower strech now. so u think it will hermie on me?


----------



## Thorn

shouldn't do if your gentle and its a good strong plant. but you never know until you try. if its too tall for your area, you really don't have much choice :s


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> ok, i put one of my super sliver haze plants in to LST. they have been in 12/12 for 2weeks starting week 3 today. it just barly started to show pistles, do u think it will be all right. it is so tall i just needed to tie it down. its all most 2 an half feet tall, an i am sure its going to go in to its flower strech now. so u think it will hermie on me?


 

I dont start LST in flower..JMO..You can tie her down slightly  to aid in your hieght. but would not continue past week 3..I do LST in Veg  and then flower with them restraints as you will see here soon..I remove all restraints after the stretch  week 2-3.  And any plant can HERMIE at any stage of flower..even lat 2 weeks    and if you can leave her be I would..JMO..and try LST in Veg and start at week 3  or 4 nodes..Thanks for the reply  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn

just a quick thought...if a plant hermies like 2 weeks before harvest and you dont have any other plants it can infect, then it should still be a good harvest and smoke right? As it won't have time to develop seeds in 2 weeks, at least not fully developed ones.

Anyway 4u, hows life treating you and your forests?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks Thorn..and my answer is yes  its still smokeable..Life is Good thanks..and the forest is getting Harvested soon..lol..Thanks for stopping in..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef

well the plant i did it to, a sliver haze just barly started showing pisles i tied her down, an still got my other one. it been 24 hours an no sines of naners so i hope she will be fine. i ant untieing her now cuz she is all reading bening back towards the light. she looks fine an no sines of shock. my other will be left standing for frear of hearming the both of them. i took 3 clones form the one standing up still, an it was the better of the 2 way more growth.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> well the plant i did it to, a sliver haze just barly started showing pisles i tied her down, an still got my other one. it been 24 hours an no sines of naners so i hope she will be fine. i ant untieing her now cuz she is all reading bening back towards the light. she looks fine an no sines of shock. my other will be left standing for frear of hearming the both of them. i took 3 clones form the one standing up still, an it was the better of the 2 way more growth.


 
It shouldnt go hermie if you are careful and dont stress it to much..If your cloneing I take it these are females?  the part thats bending up to the light you can let go..I however like to remove restraints after the stretch..but thats how I roll..and the clones you took  was they in flower or veg?  Good luck and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## mike1245

so you can take off the restraints and everything will stay in it's place after the stretch?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*mike1245*other then grow big fat Budds..yes it will..by this time the stalks are like wood..lol..and only a few branches break and fall over around 7-8 weeks in..Thanks for the question my friend  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Still looking for sex..I put a clipping in flower on Dec 1..let me know what you think..Thanks..Treated room for mites thats why they a bit droopy..lol


Thanks for Looking...Have a Great Day


----------



## annscrib

hey 4u2smoke
that is one pretty plant,, ive look at a couple of the pics i cant see any sign of sexing yet either,,,crossing fingers for a girl,,,,


----------



## pcduck

Looking Great 4u:aok:

So that is how you sex them? Take a clipping and go straight to 12/12, how long does this method take to sex them?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  friends and Lovers of the LST..I have transplanted Her into a 5 Gallon container and retied her down..i have had a clipping in flower from Dec 1   and have yet to detirmine sex..I will put her into flower next weekend whether it be Flower room or Male chamber..:rofl: I should know sex by then..The rooots were bound a bit  but Know worries..I will post some more pics in a few days..shes going to be in shock for the next 24-48 hrs..now that I have her in a bucket i will spred her as wide as i can...gave her a good drink with some home made TEA..worm cast/coffee grinds/Tagro/mushroom compost.  This stuff is strong, and even tho all Organic.. I dillute it...1 cup to a gallon of Disstilled water..This is a treat for them as you will see in a few days..KEEP M GREEN:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420

*wow she/he looks fantastic ,,,pic 6 is awesome :48: great thread 4u,eace:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking Great 4u:aok:
> 
> So that is how you sex them? Take a clipping and go straight to 12/12, how long does this method take to sex them?


 

yeah take a clipping place in water  and set in 12/12  you will know in a bout 2 weeks tops..some longer some shorter..but is a bit safer ..I did get impatient with the other White Widow..I have 1 for sure female that I took 6 clones from  and the other 2 have been placed into flower as well and will watch for their sex..I could of took clipping and labeled them and placed them into flower..But wanted to make room in my Veg room..Hope this helps..KEEP M GREEN..

oh  and the plant is allready on the rebound this morning..reaching for the light  with whats going to be Dark green Leafs. .:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck

Thanks 4u2sm0ke, I am impatient as well.


----------



## Thorn

another week and you'll know sex for sure 

she's looking great though. Can't wait to see what she gonna be


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef

yeah, the stock on my LST plant is huge compared do the others. my hazes are just tied down slighty an are going in to flower strech. an buds are poping up eveywhere i am very excited. the 3 clones i took are from the super sliver haze where takin when the first pistiles showed them selfs. an 2 are starting to grow. one looks like it ant going to make it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks Thorn  I have my clipping in flower from Dec 1...Im affraid its looking Male..but  will wait to see for sure..pics comeing for help on that..lol  I do have a Male white widow  and my Male Chamber is ready:bolt::bong:


----------



## andy52

sounds good my friend.one day i plan on having an area to keep a male to do some breeding with.my dang mazar still have yet to show flower.i am about ready to pull these 5 plants.its just that i have so much time into them.its a shame.
 good luck on all your grows my friend.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef

yeah them mazar are some tricky ones there andy. make sure not to over feed. i belive this is what sent mine in to shock an hermie on me. they are some little crybabies, lol but them super sliver hazes i got are the bomb an both 2 are flowering crazy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Yes my friends sorrry to say this one this year was Male...sure would have been a beautifull finish..but now I will do this to  a clone I took from The true WW Female..Thanks for watching..

*pcduck*...took 11 days in a glass of water to show...sometimes up to two weeks my friend..I like this way..on account I dont have much room in Flower to put a whole plant ..just to detirmine sex..plus dont have the chance of one bustin a nut in there  :rofl:  Give it try  you will like it..Some like to clone it at same time  and reveg it if its female.but thats up to you..Have a Great weekend..:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck

Sorry to here about the male. Thankfully you have a back up plan.
I am not at that stage of not having room in the flower area... yet.and I will most definitely be trying your system of sex determination. Thanks for the useful info.


----------



## Thorn

hey man sorry to hear about that but its good you'll save his pollen anyway. Been great watching, I always enjoy a little LST


----------



## annscrib

ohhh wow 4u2smoke im so sorry,,, that  was such  a pretty plant,, this no lie it just broke my heart when i read it was a male,,


----------



## Pot Belly

I agree.........That is/was a beautiful plant.  Why is it the males always do that?  

I like the method of determining sex.

PB


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  friends....I still have Him and will update tonight..I have had him in flower now almost 2 weeks..i will be pulling soon..maybe tonight..lol..im chicken..lol..but  want to try the window sill method.  and from what i read..you want it to be about two weeks..please correct me if im wrong..what a waste of my Male chamber if he bust in there..lol..I all ready have the chosen White widow Male  and hes looking Very good  Hes in the " Fall Grow"  Lots beeing tlked about..could use more addvice.Thanks friends  check back later for pics..Lights come on 7pm   here in Seattle..take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

annscrib said:
			
		

> ohhh wow 4u2smoke im so sorry,,, that was such a pretty plant,, this no lie it just broke my heart when i read it was a male,,


 


I'm sure it did ann..you been here watchin *Him* all the way., and sure wish it woulda been Female..but at least I'm getting some expierience with a male..:hubba:   dont think anything into that  either okay...Im very Headosexual ..and love the Ladies..Human   and plant:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> I agree.........That is/was a beautiful plant. Why is it the males always do that?
> 
> I like the method of determining sex.
> 
> PB


 


Hey PB..Glad to see you my friend..Yes he is a Beaut..I owe most of my LST training to you my friend. Dont know if you remember   you helped me on my first run with it..this time last year.  and yeah  like Birds..the Males are the prettiest as well..i think it goes for most everything.  but Humans  where Females are way better looking:rofl:.Marry Christmas my friend from me to you


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hes turning into a Big Studd


----------



## UKgirl420

*:holysheep:well that is one good looking male 4u :48:*


----------



## docfishwrinkle

wuz up 4u!? bummer on male lst, but not a total loss. jus wanna peek in & .......yup everything lookin good...lol. say i see you got a couple foot of snow & city shut down! crazy! im hopin 4 some fresh powder over here, jus got new board & i gotta itch. well gotta scat see ya round


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay friends  here I just couldnt take it anymore..2 weeks in with my Females   and have decidded to Harvest the pollen..I took 12 shhots  and placed them in a glass of water..I put foil over the top to keep pollen from getting in water..you cant see it  but i put the jar on a lighter to angle the sacs over the jar more..he is under a window..will keep you posted..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> wuz up 4u!? bummer on male lst, but not a total loss. jus wanna peek in & .......yup everything lookin good...lol. say i see you got a couple foot of snow & city shut down! crazy! im hopin 4 some fresh powder over here, jus got new board & i gotta itch. well gotta scat see ya round


 

Thanks Doc...you can have this snow..yeah  shut city down..came in so fast  DOT  gave up:rofl:  say  Im about to put my cocco bucket in flower..Please check Massproducer thread 4me please as I have some questions..Thanks my friend..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Thats a "handsome bush" haha Save that pollen man, consider the lst.."practice"  I like your style 4u! happy holidays mang.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Thats a "handsome bush" haha Save that pollen man, consider the lst.."practice" I like your style 4u! happy holidays mang.


 


Thanks  *Turkey*..and Im allways " practacing "    sure wish it would have been Female..But **** happens..My Frosting Mother I did this too is looking very Beautiful..16  main budds..this is the one to watch...may be my best Plant to Date  thanks for looking   Marry Christmas my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:bump:


----------



## UKgirl420

*hows the pollen collecting going ?? has that handsome devil started dropping any yet :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks *UKgirl*..not yet  been looking everyday tho..thanks for fallowing:heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   well  im sorry to say  i am not satisfied with my results...I may have needed to leave him in flower room longer..but was affraid....okay *TCVG  *want to hear me say it again.."I'm Scarred"..okay..:rofl:  but  it has not dropped any..as where the clippings i took from the Male in the Chamber and placed behind my Television  has dropped a few in the first few days  but has stopped since..I think i will stick with my Male chamber  and improve upon it..this will bring this thread to a close..pics of the whole grow to fallow..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:clap:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  thanks again to everyone that fallowed  along..I will be doing another one from a clone  so we know its going to BUDD..thais was and is a lot of fun..I hope you enjoyed it as much as i have..Untill next time..Take care and be safe!!:bolt::bong:


----------



## andy52

enjoyed the experiment and will be waiting for the next great grow.good luck


----------



## UKgirl420

*:yeahthat:Great photo finnish 4u :bong2: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao::bong:


----------



## tcbud

:yeahthat: :ciao:


----------



## pcduck

:ciao: I will be watching and waiting for some more grows from you *4u2sm0ke* now I need to:bolt: :bong:


----------

